# Aaarrggghhh!!!!



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Why is it that the only time my wife feels compelled to clean the entire house is when we're supposed to be leaving to go away for a few days. So, here I sit waiting til she finishes, trying to bite my tongue. I've helped as much as I can to expedite things. Now it's sit and wait mode. So, instead of getting to our destination between 3 and 4pm, we'll probably be leaving around 3, so we won't get there til 7pm. Again, AAARRGGGGHH!!! OK, rant over.


----------



## 2005tahoe (Aug 23, 2013)

Why not appreciate what she is doing instead of critizing her. Being separated you will learn to appreciate what you have before it is gone.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

You could avoid this problem by cleaning the entire house yourself the day before


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Women like coming home to a clean, organized house. I view it much like when you go on vacation, stepping into a freshly cleaned hotel room. Having a similar experience when you come home is nice. Makes it feel less like there is work waiting when your getaway is over.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, if you guys got into an accident and friends had to come to your home and get stuff...the house needs to be clean first...

Yeah, women can be crazy sometimes. Sorry about that.

Why aren't you helping her and instead sitting on your tush playing with your phone? That toilet isn't going to swoosh itself you know!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been helping her. When I ask what needs to be done I get, 'just a and b'. Then, while doing a and b she finds c, d, e, f, g and h that she thinks needs to get done too. I'm perfectly fine with the cleaning. It's the, 'oh, this project needs to get done too', and doing that as well, instead of making a mental note for when we get back. She's never been diagnosed with ADD, but sometimes I, and she, wonders about it. 

As for cleaning it myself the day before, my 8 hour day turned into a 16 hours day at work. So, not really possible. Understand, there is no real venom here. Just frustration, that's all. She has a 'system' of cleaning and if I jump in and jump ahead then SHE gets agitated with me and has to 'do it over'. It's best to know when to just stay out of the way.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It sounds like she does this consistently. Change your approach and tell her that you will be starting the car at 3:00 sharp and if she isn't in it that you'll be leaving without her.

Then do it.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> It sounds like she does this consistently. Change your approach and tell her that you will be starting the car at 3:00 sharp and if she isn't in it that you'll be leaving without her.
> 
> Then do it.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL I used to do the same thing and then I got over it.

I did it because I hated coming home to a messy house but then I realized it got messy within 20 minutes of coming back so what's the point?

As a general rule I'm over cleaning the "entire house." I'll do that when the kids move out.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VermisciousKnid said:


> You're kidding, right?


Nope.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My mom used to do this and drove my dad crazy!

I'm usually the one waiting on my husband. He always has something he has to do before we go anywhere.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

To be fair, yes it sounds like she's being a little neurotic about it -- procrastinating leaving or something. Did you have an understanding in advance about what time you needed to leave?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Why is it that the only time my wife feels compelled to clean the entire house is when we're supposed to be leaving to go away for a few days. So, here I sit waiting til she finishes, trying to bite my tongue. I've helped as much as I can to expedite things. Now it's sit and wait mode. So, instead of getting to our destination between 3 and 4pm, we'll probably be leaving around 3, so we won't get there til 7pm. Again, AAARRGGGGHH!!! OK, rant over.


lol ... at least your wife cleans. 

My wife takes a couple of trips annually with our daughters. One is to visit family in Texas and is usually 3 weeks around July 4th. She waits until the day of the trip to pack for a 3 week trip and leaves me with a house that is utterly destroyed. I usually have to spend the next 2 or 3 days cleaning just to keep my sanity.


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

So your 8-turned-16-hour-work day was different how?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm the type that would be cracking the whip if we were not out the door as scheduled...that would put me in a fowl mood. 

Not that this will soothe you any -I just can understand the irritation. My kids & husband know better. 

I think all of us would do well to plan further ahead and start that cleaning *days *before -*if it means that much*, cause Life always seems to throw a curve ball ..anything could happen -- on the day before or the day you are leaving to suck your time away..something breaks on the car, some other emergency... 

It is a good feeling to leave our house in perfect order, I am like this too, I just do it way before hand so cleaning up is a cinch. 

I just wouldn't want to miss anything where we're going ...then there is always the chance you might get into a traffic back up & it take another couple hours... 

At least those things we can't help. Not that this helps in any way....sorry Thunder7!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope you are on your way now.... With the mr. Clean and swiffer left behind...,


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

anja said:


> So your 8-turned-16-hour-work day was different how?


My works days take this ugly turn far more than I'd like. But, once we left the house everything was great. Now, she's taking credit for having found a great restaurant. Because, had we left on time, like I'd planned, we'd have rolled right past that restaurant without a second thought. So, she wins.......in her mind.


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

Thunder7 said:


> My works days take this ugly turn far more than I'd like.


Here is what I see:

You spend twice as long at your job that day, I imagine tying up lose ends, finishing things that came up suddenly.

Your wife spends twice as long at her job the following day (that is if she considers keeping the house her responsibility), tying up lose ends and finishing things that came up sudden.

You come here and complain that she is doing exactly what you where doing the day before. Double standard much?


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

No. No double standard. We had a set time we were going to leave. I understand she wanted to clean up around the house. Fine. Let's do what we have to do, then go. Not, let's find all sorts of unnecessary things to do, on top of whatever cleaning up we were doing. Make a mental note of, or write down, the other stuff and we'll tackle it when we get back. Nothing that was done in the 4 hours of waiting to leave was imperative. It could have all waited. 
Again, don't read too much into this. It's not a big deal. Over and done with. It was all forgotten within 15 minutes of actually leaving the house.


----------



## lapdog (Jul 12, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Hey, if you guys got into an accident and friends had to come to your home and get stuff...the house needs to be clean first...
> Only of secondary importance , my Mother's admonition was never to wear underwear with holes in them, in case you got in an accident and had to go to the hospital. Sorry pal, but you are going to die, you have holes in that underwear.:rofl:
> 
> Yeah, women can be crazy sometimes. Sorry about that.
> ...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, Thunder. Have a beer though, while you wait. And be glad at the thought you will come back to a clean home after vacation


----------



## Wild Mustang (Oct 26, 2013)

Two suggestions:

Ask her why she does this at the last minute and not the day before.

Tell her a departure time 3 hours before you really want to leave.


----------

